# Chickens with strange poo



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi everyone! I have never posted in the chicken section before but I thought I would give it a try since this weird thing has been going on with my chickens for a while.. 

So during the night they are locked in the coop and all their poo is normal I can see where each of them sleep and it's all normal..

During the day they are free range and usually don't travel more than 3-5 acres. But I have noticed some weird yellowish runny poos.. Not all the time, just once in a while. I would say this has been happening off and on for about a year. I have always dewormed them twice a year with wazine and any new chicken I get gets 2 rounds of ivomec.

I heard if chickens have coccidia they decline fast and usually die fairly suddenly so I don't think it is that.. My girls are very healthy and lay huge healthy eggs!

Anyone know what this is? Also does anyone run their own chicken fecals? Would I do it the same as a goat? I would have no idea what to look for in a chicken, same worms?

Oh also last year after I got some new chickens everyone got obvious roundworms! It was so gross! Big white worms in their poo! So at that time I treated them with wazine then waited 2 weeks and treated them again..

If anyone thinks they know what this is that would be great! Thanx!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

It's quite possible that what you are seeing is entirely normal. Do you know about cecal droppings? They are gross, runny, stinky, disgusting .... and perfectly normal.

Google can explain it better than I can.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Never heard of it.. I'll have to look it up


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

That looks like just what it is thank you! Fastest open and shut case ever!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

